# post cute/funny pictures of your hedgehog sleeping/sleepy!!



## itslindsay

your picture of video can make it onto the site i'm starting for adorable sleeping/sleepy pet pictures/videos & YOU CAN NEVER HAVE ENOUGH HEDGEHOG PICTURES/VIDEOS INCLUDED! 

so post awaaaayyy!!! and if you have other funny/cute sleeping animal pictures or videos then you can send me those as well if you'd like. :]

thanks for the support guys!

check out the site via this link:
http://sleepycritters.wordpress.com/


----------



## Aleksia

Aw, this got no replies?? If I had a hedgie, I would have shared some pictures! I'm surprised no one did!
Well, hope you found some for your site, anyway. Are you also a member of hedgehogworld.com?
Anyway, I really like your hedgie's color!


----------



## KamoLover

I know this was a long time ago, but I just had to share anyways =]


----------



## Aleksia

Yeah! Bringing this thread to life! xD

Awww @ Kamo. Are those his/her back legs laying stretched out behind him/her in the first one?! I love when animals sleep or lay in odd and cute positions. That second one is great, too.
It's amazing how different Kamo's color looks from one photo to the other though! But I can see how that can easily be lighting shining on the white that way, tinting it.
Anyway, what a cutie.


----------



## shetland

The pictures are just wonderful! Thank you so much!


----------



## nibletsmom

Ahhhh....I have so many cute pictures but they will have to be resized for the site, uploaded, etc etc and I just worked a 12 hour shift (all night) and have to go back into work tonight....so I must pull a Niblet and sleep all day.

....but I promise I will upload them tomorrow morning when I get off work!


----------



## KamoLover

Aleksia said:


> Yeah! Bringing this thread to life! xD
> 
> Awww @ Kamo. Are those his/her back legs laying stretched out behind him/her in the first one?! I love when animals sleep or lay in odd and cute positions. That second one is great, too.
> It's amazing how different Kamo's color looks from one photo to the other though! But I can see how that can easily be lighting shining on the white that way, tinting it.
> Anyway, what a cutie.


stretched out behind her is her little tail and her left foot lol....why she chose to only stretch one out i have no idea....she sleeps in the open like that a lot haha. The first one she was still on her 10-12 week quill...the second she was about 18 weeks so that might also be why her color was a little different


----------



## itslindsay

Thanks everyone! That's nice of you guys to notice the thread. The site hasn't really taken off but if you'd still like to send in pictures I'll still post them on the site just in caaassee. haha. All of the pictures are absolutely adorable. Thanks agaaaiiin!


----------



## itslindsay

Aleksia said:


> Aw, this got no replies?? If I had a hedgie, I would have shared some pictures! I'm surprised no one did!
> Well, hope you found some for your site, anyway. Are you also a member of hedgehogworld.com?
> Anyway, I really like your hedgie's color!


Aleksia, thanks for bringing it back up! hahah. I'm not a member of hedgehogworld.com... i don't think. maybe i am and i've forgotten. I haven't been keeping up with my forum stuff lately. Alsooo, thanks for the compliment on my hedgie. :]


----------



## PJM

hehe - my little sleepy Cholla is on October 7th.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

Here are some from babies born here and some of our hogs.


----------



## itslindsay

PJM said:


> hehe - my little sleepy Cholla is on October 7th.


Sure iiiisss. I remember that. [: You were one of the few to respond.


----------



## itslindsay

Hedgehog Grove said:


> Here are some from babies born here and some of our hogs.


They're adoraaabbllle. I especially love the second picture... great capture.


----------



## PJM

Awwwwe! Sweet sleeping hedgies! I love them!!


----------



## Aleksia

KamoLover said:


> stretched out behind her is her little tail and her left foot lol....why she chose to only stretch one out i have no idea....she sleeps in the open like that a lot haha. The first one she was still on her 10-12 week quill...the second she was about 18 weeks so that might also be why her color was a little different


Aw, how cute. It's kind of nice that she likes to sleep out in the open. Then you get to easily see her doing it without having to disturb her! 
And yes, I did not factor the possibility of quilling into it. That could be part of it as well, yes.


----------



## Aleksia

itslindsay said:


> Thanks everyone! That's nice of you guys to notice the thread. The site hasn't really taken off but if you'd still like to send in pictures I'll still post them on the site just in caaassee. haha. All of the pictures are absolutely adorable. Thanks agaaaiiin!


xD I found it because I was browsing through the 'unanswered' ones, and saw it. I think since I replied, it moved out into the open. I'm glad it's proving to be enjoyable for some, and I'm getting to see pictures of hedgies sleeping and/or lazing around all in one place.


----------



## Aleksia

itslindsay said:


> Aleksia, thanks for bringing it back up! hahah. I'm not a member of hedgehogworld.com... i don't think. maybe i am and i've forgotten. I haven't been keeping up with my forum stuff lately. Alsooo, thanks for the compliment on my hedgie. :]


Ah, I replied to your earlier comment before seeing this one. But no problem! I guess I just felt kinda bad that nobody replied or posted anything. It seemed kind of odd because I'm sure there are lots of people here with those kinds of pictures, and I'd just assume they would like to share them.


----------



## Aleksia

Hedgehog Grove said:


> Here are some from babies born here and some of our hogs.


Definitely cute. Too bad the first one spilled all of the food, but it was for a funny as well as cute reason! xD And the one sleeping out in the open is definitely a good picture too. And I think you as well are lucky to have one that does that (though I don't know how common it is) because you easily get to see it and take pictures. And to have a little hedgie in your hand, like in the third picture, how cute!


----------



## KamoLover

caught another picture of her sleeping last night.....she likes the strangest places....like my arm pit for example haha


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

Aleksia said:


> Hedgehog Grove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some from babies born here and some of our hogs.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely cute. Too bad the first one spilled all of the food, but it was for a funny as well as cute reason! xD And the one sleeping out in the open is definitely a good picture too. And I think you as well are lucky to have one that does that (though I don't know how common it is) because you easily get to see it and take pictures. And to have a little hedgie in your hand, like in the third picture, how cute!
Click to expand...

Ashes is the one sleeping in the open, if you didn't read about Ashes before then I will quickly add that she is completely blind so sleeping in the open is a common thing for her now. Before her blindness she never slept in the open.  Very rarely will a normal sighted hedgie sleep out in the open I have found.


----------



## Herisson

I love this thread. Sleeping pogs are adorable! :mrgreen:


----------



## Aleksia

KamoLover said:


> caught another picture of her sleeping last night.....she likes the strangest places....like my arm pit for example haha


Aww. Well I think it's nice that she likes to cuddle up to you to sleep! That would be enjoyable.


----------



## Aleksia

Hedgehog Grove said:


> Ashes is the one sleeping in the open, if you didn't read about Ashes before then I will quickly add that she is completely blind so sleeping in the open is a common thing for her now. Before her blindness she never slept in the open.  Very rarely will a normal sighted hedgie sleep out in the open I have found.


Ah, no, I had not read about Ashes before. I am actually rather new here. Though I have done quite a bit of browsing around and reading. 
But, I am sorry to hear about her blindness. That is sad. How did it happen? But that does sound sensible that it would possibly lead to her sleeping out in the open. And this is interesting to know.


----------



## Aleksia

Herisson said:


> I love this thread. Sleeping pogs are adorable! :mrgreen:


They are! I have yet to see it in person though! But seeing pictures is still enjoyable. Yours are cute. Funny that the first has a preference for those sheets. Cute! And the other's face looks funny. xD


----------



## firephoenixla

I have some pictures of Paprika that I took a couple of months ago while she was sleeping on my lap.. she sleeps so heavy when she's in her hedgiebag..


----------



## Aleksia

firephoenixla said:


> I have some pictures of Paprika that I took a couple of months ago while she was sleeping on my lap.. she sleeps so heavy when she's in her hedgiebag..


Aw! So cute! >_< I want a hedgie to sleep on my lap too! And that's a nice picture you have in your signature, also.


----------



## firephoenixla

haha, thanks! Paprika is sleeping on my lap right now and I get to look at her real life cuteness


----------



## Aleksia

firephoenixla said:


> haha, thanks! Paprika is sleeping on my lap right now and I get to look at her real life cuteness


>_< It's almost as if you are _trying_ to make me jealous, saying that! I do hope that someday, when I've got one, it will sleep on me too!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove

Aleksia said:


> Hedgehog Grove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ashes is the one sleeping in the open, if you didn't read about Ashes before then I will quickly add that she is completely blind so sleeping in the open is a common thing for her now. Before her blindness she never slept in the open.  Very rarely will a normal sighted hedgie sleep out in the open I have found.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, no, I had not read about Ashes before. I am actually rather new here. Though I have done quite a bit of browsing around and reading.
> But, I am sorry to hear about her blindness. That is sad. How did it happen? But that does sound sensible that it would possibly lead to her sleeping out in the open. And this is interesting to know.
Click to expand...

Here is the link, since it is a bit long to write up again lol
http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10320&p=89362&hilit=ashes#p89362


----------



## eshi

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b80/eshi_v/SUKI/sukisleeping.jpg

i cannot upload the pic but here is the link... ^^ she likes sleeping while using her green turtle plushie as her pillow... hehehe


----------



## KamoLover

omg look how for those little feet are streched out! adorable =]


----------



## PJM

OK - I can't take it any more. I have to put up pictures of my sweet sleeping Cholla. It's what he does best! (besides running, eating & pooping! :lol: )
I'm loving everyone's pictures, by the way.


----------



## cylaura

Awwww, PJM, that first picture of Cholla is so sweet! He looks so content. 

All of the other pictures are adorable as well! I don't really have any good pictures of Liam sleeping - he's a pretty light sleeper (just like his Mom) and doesn't like to sleep many places besides his igloo so it's hard to catch him. Usually, I have to settle for this:










The infamous hedgie-butt! :lol:


----------



## Nebular

Here's Norman when he was almost 7 weeks old during one of his power naps. I was warm, he was full, covered, comfy, and completely dead to the world.


----------



## Aleksia

Hedgehog Grove said:


> Here is the link, since it is a bit long to write up again lol
> http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10320&p=89362&hilit=ashes#p89362


Okay, thanks. I've read it now. I know how sad, scary, and hard it can be to go through things with animals where you know something is very wrong, but not what it is or how to fix it.
But it is so good to hear that Ashes recovered so well and seems to be doing fine. It is great that you did what you could and got Ashes to a vet, and got medicine to help. She is lucky to have you. How old is she now?


----------



## Aleksia

eshi said:


> http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b80/eshi_v/SUKI/sukisleeping.jpg
> 
> i cannot upload the pic but here is the link... ^^ she likes sleeping while using her green turtle plushie as her pillow... hehehe


I laughed out loud at that! Her hind little hedgie legs laying out in the open, it looks so cute. But I find it extra cute that she likes to use her little plushie as a pillow when she sleeps! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Aleksia

PJM said:


> OK - I can't take it any more. I have to put up pictures of my sweet sleeping Cholla. It's what he does best! (besides running, eating & pooping! :lol: )
> I'm loving everyone's pictures, by the way.


Those pictures are great! He looks so adorable as he sleeps! These pictures kind of made me want to steal him. <_< I also love his color!


----------



## Aleksia

cylaura said:


> I don't really have any good pictures of Liam sleeping - he's a pretty light sleeper (just like his Mom) and doesn't like to sleep many places besides his igloo so it's hard to catch him. Usually, I have to settle for this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The infamous hedgie-butt! :lol:


Aww, sorry that your hedgie's not easy to take sleeping pictures of! But I understand being a light sleeper, as I am extremely as well! At least you can get some hedgie butt pictures though. And I see some nose in there!


----------



## Aleksia

Nebular said:


> Here's Norman when he was almost 7 weeks old during one of his power naps. I was warm, he was full, covered, comfy, and completely dead to the world.


Reading what you said here about him being 'full, covered, comfy, and dead to the world' made viewing this picture even more enjoyable. Just to imagine him being all full and content. There is the face of a stuffed, sleepy little hedgehog. What a cute picture. And his color looks really nice, too.


----------



## NoDivision

This is my favorite sleeping Sherlock picture. SO CUTE, squished face, so cute.


----------



## cylaura

NoDivision said:


> This is my favorite sleeping Sherlock picture. SO CUTE, squished face, so cute.


 :shock: :shock: :shock:

I just died. That is SO CUTE.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

I have more, but I think I've bored people enough with my pictures of Kashi  :lol:


----------



## PJM

I love Sherlock! And Kashi's 2nd picture - with his cute little up-turned tail!!! SQUEEL!!!


----------



## lpercz

ohhh my goshhhh these pictures are soo cute!! :lol: 
I need to get a good one of Sookie now! If only she'd stop being such a be-otch. Do feet sticking out of blanket pictures count?


----------



## PJM

lpercz said:


> Do feet sticking out of blanket pictures count?


Absolutely!


----------



## Aleksia

NoDivision said:


> This is my favorite sleeping Sherlock picture. SO CUTE, squished face, so cute.


That certainly was a cute picture.


----------



## Aleksia

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I have more, but I think I've bored people enough with my pictures of Kashi  :lol:


I have yet to see a boring photo of Kashi, or to be bored of seeing them. Those pictures were all completely adorable. I want my own Kashi! But there's only one! *hognaps* Share?? xD
Kidding, of course. I respect that Kashi's your own special little hedgie buddy, and I wish to have my own someday as well. No sharing shall be possible! Except in pictures, videos, and stories! Though my boyfriend will be an exception.

xD I love Kashi's little back legs stretched out behind him in the third one! But every one of those pictures is great and adorable. You are lucky to have him.


----------



## PintoPrincess2

Here's a few of the ones I could find. The babies are Clover & Pixie ( Since went to her new home) and the other is Penelope; momma. Hope you like them!


----------



## ReginasMommy

PintoPrincess2 said:


> Here's a few of the ones I could find. The babies are Clover & Pixie ( Since went to her new home) and the other is Penelope; momma. Hope you like them!


Oh my gosh the two of them curled up together AAAAAAH SO SUPER CUTE!!! Not even the little tiny poopy present could detract from that! In fact, it makes it even cuter! They're like "We don't even care if there's poopy there! We just want to snuggle together!" They're so adorable!!!


----------



## lpercz

I need to get some of her actually sleeping but these are all I have for now. Nothing too exciting but still funny. Sorry they're so big :-\


----------



## tokihog

Sleeping hedgies have got to be one of the cutest things in all the world!

When Toki was younger it was easy to get pics of him sleeping but now that hes grown up he tends to wake up before I can get a good shot of him. All that being said I did find a few good sleeping Toki pics to share.









Toki sleeping in the open on the couch









Toki sleeping on his side with his face smashed into the back of the couch









Toki sleeping in my purse


----------



## PintoPrincess2

Oh my gosh the two of them curled up together AAAAAAH SO SUPER CUTE!!! Not even the little tiny poopy present could detract from that! In fact, it makes it even cuter! They're like "We don't even care if there's poopy there! We just want to snuggle together!" They're so adorable!!![/quote]

Thank you! They were always like that; it was hard when we had to seperate them... well I think it was harder for us then them really... but I think they could have lived the rest of their lives together and been perfectly content just having each other for company. I wish we could have kept both!


----------



## fracturedcircle

great thread!

i found a few pics of sleepy Sweetie, but i rarely get to see my hogs sleep, i mean actually see.


----------



## shetland

I just want everyone to know that I am still enjoying all of these wonderful pictures!!!!


----------



## Dinosaurgirl

:lol: I just love our naps


----------



## Rosalia

Lol all these cute pictures 
can't stay behind so here are some pictures of my sleepy pixie:


----------



## Rosalia

Some more sleepy pictures (can't upload more than 3 at a time)


----------



## PJM

I am loving all the cute sleepy hedgie pictures!


----------



## lpercz

Rosalia said:


> Lol all these cute pictures
> can't stay behind so here are some pictures of my sleepy pixie:


Those are too cute! The last one melts my heart


----------

